# Ariens 926 Pro with Tecumseh 9 hp engine



## bamsefar1 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys.
I recently bought a Ariens 926 Pro with a Tecumseh 9 hp engine.

I have no idea which production-year it is, or what separates earlier/ older 926 -blowers.

Any of you who please could enlighten me on what separates the Pro from other contemporary Ariens-models and which years the 926 Pro were manufactured ? I guess the Tecumseh -engine tells something about production-years; as Tecumseh at some point quit making smaller motors...

I`m greatful for your help


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you post the snowblower model and serial numbers (from the tag on the back of the frame) and the serial number of the engine, someone here will be able to give you the info you need.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Not sure what year yours is but I owned an 05 or so pro26. It was a nice machine but the carburetor was prone to fouling. Just loved to surge.


----------



## bamsefar1 (Mar 13, 2018)

The sticker on the blower says its a 926301 -model. No direct indication of year.

According to this site: https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page9.html , the 926000 -series became available from 2005. 
It also informs that the 926000 -series consisted of both a consumermodel and a Pro-model; with "DLE" - suffix. 
My blower is marked "926 Pro". Not "DLE".

The refered websight also says 2008.09 was last year with Tecumseh-engines; as my blower got.

So I guess the blower was new between 2005 and 2008/ 2009.....
Any way of narrowing the age down more direct ?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You need the serial number as that model number was made over several years.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The engine serial will likely determine the year (or two) it was made. Can you post those numbers?


----------



## bamsefar1 (Mar 13, 2018)

The serial no. is 001153


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Their is on the engine label D.O.M, which is date of manufacture.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

my 2004 2005 1332le 924128 had that same type sticker said 13hp @3750 ill guess built 2004 for 2005
thats a good machine


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

This is your manual..... Ariens Order Owners Manuals

Pro usually means Cast iron gearbox, differential on the axle, electric start, and a light. As I said " Usually " means, options have changed over the models / years. Post up good pixx of your machine from all 4 sides and we can tell you what you have.


----------

